# What Size Equalizer Hitch On 21rs?



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I kept my 600# Equalizer hitch from my last trailer and have been using it on our new 21rs. It seems ok but I do get a little porpoising. I just added more shims to the stack to angle it down more to see if this helps but wonder if 600# is not enough. What are other 21rs owners using? I do have 2 trojan 6v's on the tongue so that is adding a bit of weight.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use the 1k/10k equal-i-zer. The tongue weight on ours is around 750-800.

Mike


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I use the 1000 Lb hitch. When I bought the trailer, I thought the 600 Lb hitch might be a little lite. I'm glad I went with the 1000 lb hitch now. (I also have two 6v batts).The 600 Lb hitch is of course safe, and that is what counts the most. You should be fine.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

1000 lb Equalizer hitch for our 21RS. No problems to date.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

We have 1000# bars. I don't know the tongue weight but we pack everything forward. We carry a full load of water and that offsets the tongue weight, we used to have more porpoising when I didn't put as much weight forward on my old F150.. I don't have any porpoising now, unless I go over a large bump in the road. Could probably use another washer in the hitch. I think there was a post on sizing the bars for the trailer based on how the bars flexed. I think it basically came down to the bars are designed to flex based on the weight of the trailer. The manufacturers actually have a reasoning behind why they rate the bars the way they do and we shouldn't really second guess their sizing.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep, use the 90-00-1000 model here.
Good Hitch !


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Same here 1000/10000lbs pulled with F150. Nice ride!!!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

We too use a 1000 lb Equalizer hitch and am very pleased with it too.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

We also use the 1K. When purchasing, decided to go larger than needed, just in case I want to move up one day!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I figure that's what most people are using. Well, Equalizer's instructions say not to use more than 8 shims in the stack. I am now at 8 shims and if it doesn't help with the porpoising, I guess I will have a 600# hitch up for sale.


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

titanizer said:


> Same here 1000/10000lbs pulled with F150. Nice ride!!!


X2. No complaints here either!


----------

